# Verification loop



## haus of smoke (Nov 21, 2011)

Greetings,
Every time I try to post it says "since you are new here your post is being held for moderation" - how long do you have to be on here before you can post in an unmoderated way. The forum also greets me with the message...
"Welcome  Please check your *email* inbox for our verification message and follow its instructions.
Didn't get it? Click here to resend."

I've done this three or four times and it is still asking. I get the email and I click on the link and it just show the same message again.

Using Firefox on a Mac in OSX 10.6.8


----------



## TulsaJeff (Nov 21, 2011)

I think it's either 10 or 20 posts.. I never can remember. It's just a way to keep out the spammers.

The verification email might have wound up in your spam or junk folder but I went ahead and verified you manually so you shouldn't have that problem again.

Welcome to the SMF.. good to have you here. Be sure to post over in the Roll Call forum if you haven't already and let everyone give you a proper welcome.


----------

